# If your havanese were an actor/actress who would they be?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

My daughter is always asking me who Riki and Daisy would be if they were real people. I have to think about Daisy for a while, but I know who Riki would be!

Riki enjoys meeting everyone. He has thick, wavy hair that is his trademark. His owner is sort of addicted to him! So Riki would be Rob Pattinson. 

Now, Ivy, Gryff can be him too!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy would be Kerry-Ann Inaba*

Daisy loves to dance, to sing, and to be silly. She is also very well-dressed! She has shiny, wavy hair.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper is Johnny Depp... sweet sensitive...cool unassuming and oh so cute!
Cash, is Elvis re-encarnated.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wow! Your dogs must be a lot of fun!*

Living with two really cool "dawgs"! Lucky you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What an interesting idea. Biscuit is soulful and sensitive and deep, and his eyes remind me of Robert Downey Jr. Heath is a happy-go-lucky, radiant, free spirit, and even though he's a boy, I think of Kate Hudson.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty is so talented, BUT always into something & in trouble and not knowing she did anything wrong.....Sweet, trusting..........Britney Spears???.........


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, well Kubrick would have to be Stanley Kubrick and Hitchcock is Alfred Hithcock, no? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure who Quincy would be---but he reminds me of Michael Landon. Strong,sensitive,cute and yet not too big....but maybe it's just cause I've had a crush on Michael Landon since I was a kid! Bonanza? Pa Ingalls?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda - I would love for Gryff to be Rob, however, he is named after Harry's house at school, so I think he would have to be a Gryffindor, not a Hufflepuff. On the other hand, Gryff is such a total coward, I can't really see him being a Gryffindor at all.

What actor has lots of fun doing RLH at home and is a total Mamma's boy, and is afraid of other actors (dogs)? Hmm. Nevermind. I want him to be Rob Pattinson too!

BTW - That's a **** fine Rob picture you posted. I don't think I've seen that one before. 

Counting the days until the DVD release.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ivy, I get updates*

I joined one of those silly fan websites, so I get updates as soon as anything new comes in! Love that photo too.

I was wondering who my cat would be...Dante.
When he was a kitten, he was a wildman who was still very sweet. As an old guy he is mellow, but still very loving. How about Jack Nicholson! LOL

Maybe better Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Doc must be Hannibal Lecter......with leather hanging from his mouth.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda - I go on Twilight Lexicon, His Golden Eyes, Twilight Moms, and Twilight Source daily! I wish you lived near me!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy is Kramer from Sienfeld - my funny boy
Rocky is Brad Pitt - my pretty boy


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ooh I love it...*

No wonder you are so in love with your dogs!


----------

